# Animal adoptions: Another $8.28, another day alive



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Orphans of the Storm
Animal adoptions: Another $8.28, another day alive :: News :: PIONEER PRESS :: Deerfield Review


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

redog said:


> Animal adoptions: Another $8.28, another day alive :: News :: PIONEER PRESS :: Deerfield Review


What a bittersweet story.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

and more about the event
The Event :: News :: PIONEER PRESS :: Deerfield Review


----------

